# Reveal - New Coach Pillow Madison!



## MCBadian07

I was obsessed with this bag the moment I saw it on Instagram with JLo and had to have it. Thankfully my 8 year anniversary just passed so I can justify this as my anniversary gift  
I was torn between the Cream and the Grey but ultimately fell in love with the Grey as it reminded me of the Gucci Marmont shoulder bag, but at like a fraction of the cost.
The leather is Nappa Leather, quilted, super soft and squishy! I originally had the Coach Pillow Tabby on my wishlist also - seems I have a thing for squishy leather (I have the LV Coussin too ). Guess I love Flap bags  shown with LV Pochette Metis and Coach Cassie!


----------



## Moxisox

MCBadian07 said:


> I was obsessed with this bag the moment I saw it on Instagram with JLo and had to have it. Thankfully my 8 year anniversary just passed so I can justify this as my anniversary gift
> I was torn between the Cream and the Grey but ultimately fell in love with the Grey as it reminded me of the Gucci Marmont shoulder bag, but at like a fraction of the cost.
> The leather is Nappa Leather, quilted, super soft and squishy! I originally had the Coach Pillow Tabby on my wishlist also - seems I have a thing for squishy leather (I have the LV Coussin too ). Guess I love Flap bags  shown with LV Pochette Metis and Coach Cassie!
> View attachment 5348427
> View attachment 5348428
> View attachment 5348429
> View attachment 5348430
> View attachment 5348431
> View attachment 5348432
> View attachment 5348433


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## SEWDimples

Beautiful! I really like this bag. It is on my wishlist.


----------



## elvisfan4life

That is just gorgeous congrats and enjoy your beautiful bag


----------



## Lisa2007

What a beautiful group of bags.


----------



## MKB0925

Gorgeous bags!! Love the grey colors!


----------



## darkangel07760

Super cute!


----------



## Moxisox

I ordered this bag right after your reveal! So pretty! Mine came today. Here she is with my Puffer bags.


----------



## MCBadian07

Moxisox said:


> I ordered this bag right after your reveal! So pretty! Mine came today. Here she is with my Puffer bags.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355270


OMG!! I love your trio!! Enjoy them


----------



## SEWDimples

Moxisox said:


> I ordered this bag right after your reveal! So pretty! Mine came today. Here she is with my Puffer bags.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355270


Beautiful!


----------



## HarlemBagLady

MCBadian07 said:


> I was obsessed with this bag the moment I saw it on Instagram with JLo and had to have it. Thankfully my 8 year anniversary just passed so I can justify this as my anniversary gift
> I was torn between the Cream and the Grey but ultimately fell in love with the Grey as it reminded me of the Gucci Marmont shoulder bag, but at like a fraction of the cost.
> The leather is Nappa Leather, quilted, super soft and squishy! I originally had the Coach Pillow Tabby on my wishlist also - seems I have a thing for squishy leather (I have the LV Coussin too ). Guess I love Flap bags  shown with LV Pochette Metis and Coach Cassie!
> View attachment 5348427
> View attachment 5348428
> View attachment 5348429
> View attachment 5348430
> View attachment 5348431
> View attachment 5348432
> View attachment 5348433


Great Pics!  You got great bags.


----------



## Moxisox

MCBadian07 said:


> OMG!! I love your trio!! Enjoy them


Thank you!!! I just love the puffy quilted leathers that the fashion houses are doing right now. I want all of them! Lol 


SEWDimples said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!!


----------



## PurseUOut

So cute! Love your little family.


----------



## htabby

Its beautiful!  Does the bag seem pretty light weight and is the chain heavy?  I am thinking of ordering but can not do anything heavy.  Thanks!


----------



## MCBadian07

htabby said:


> Its beautiful!  Does the bag seem pretty light weight and is the chain heavy?  I am thinking of ordering but can not do anything heavy.  Thanks!


Thank you so much! 
I don't find the chain heavy at all. I find the chain on a Chanel 19 much heavier. The bag is fairly lightweight if you don't fill it. I don't carry a lot - phone, key pouch, mid size wallet or card holder. Maybe sunglasses.
If you can, maybe go to the store and try it on and see if it works for you. If you're not near a store, I do believe Coach does offer free shipping and returns. Good luck


----------



## MiaKing

I wonder, Is this bag a permanent collection? Since I bought coach marlie I fell in love with turnlock closure  but I would love to try this bag in different color. Do you think it will be released in any other colors? Thank you


----------



## MCBadian07

MiaKing said:


> I wonder, Is this bag a permanent collection? Since I bought coach marlie I fell in love with turnlock closure  but I would love to try this bag in different color. Do you think it will be released in any other colors? Thank you


Hi there! Unfortunately I don't know enough about Coach's upcoming lines but I feel it would turn into a classic like the Pillow Tabby and be released with new colors every year/season. The black and cream seem like they would be permanent, with the pink/coral definitely seasonal. I would go to the store and ask the SA! Happy shopping


----------



## MiaKing

Thank you! I think. I'll wait then and maybe see what other colors are coming


----------



## whateve

MiaKing said:


> Thank you! I think. I'll wait then and maybe see what other colors are coming


Nothing at Coach is permanent. Sometimes I'll fall in love with a style but don't like the colors and they never make any more. Styles never stick around for more than a few years. The Rogue has been around the longest in recent times.


----------



## CoachMaven

whateve said:


> Nothing at Coach is permanent. Sometimes I'll fall in love with a style but don't like the colors and they never make any more. Styles never stick around for more than a few years. The Rogue has been around the longest in recent times.


Oh but you know they keep that darn swingpack- now known as Kitt around. That bag has been in the rotation for at about two decades.


----------



## JVSXOXO

What a beauty!  I'm with you on wanting a certain look with out spending a fortune! I love a good flap bag, especially with a top handle!


----------



## Teagaggle

Adding mine to the list. Have black coming as well.


----------



## athousandmhiles24

Denim madison in small size.. I believe there is the usual size in this variant too. So cuteeee!!!


----------



## Sail4Seas

Just ordered in Black - can't wait to receive it!


----------



## IntheOcean

Teagaggle said:


> Adding mine to the list. Have black coming as well.
> View attachment 5399724


Such a nice color  Beautiful bag, congrats.


----------



## sophiegray

MCBadian07 said:


> I was obsessed with this bag the moment I saw it on Instagram with JLo and had to have it. Thankfully my 8 year anniversary just passed so I can justify this as my anniversary gift
> I was torn between the Cream and the Grey but ultimately fell in love with the Grey as it reminded me of the Gucci Marmont shoulder bag, but at like a fraction of the cost.
> The leather is Nappa Leather, quilted, super soft and squishy! I originally had the Coach Pillow Tabby on my wishlist also - seems I have a thing for squishy leather (I have the LV Coussin too ). Guess I love Flap bags  shown with LV Pochette Metis and Coach Cassie!
> View attachment 5348427
> View attachment 5348428
> View attachment 5348429
> View attachment 5348430
> View attachment 5348431
> View attachment 5348432
> View attachment 5348433


So beautiful! Which size is this? The 18 (small) or 21 (big)?


----------



## MCBadian07

sophiegray said:


> So beautiful! Which size is this? The 18 (small) or 21 (big)?


This is the large one!


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Congratulations!  What a stunning bag!  I’m late to this thread. I do not need another handbag but this is on my wishlist


----------



## coachlover90

What do you all think of the shearling madison and Madison 18? Does anyone own it?


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

MCBadian07 said:


> I was obsessed with this bag the moment I saw it on Instagram with JLo and had to have it. Thankfully my 8 year anniversary just passed so I can justify this as my anniversary gift
> I was torn between the Cream and the Grey but ultimately fell in love with the Grey as it reminded me of the Gucci Marmont shoulder bag, but at like a fraction of the cost.
> The leather is Nappa Leather, quilted, super soft and squishy! I originally had the Coach Pillow Tabby on my wishlist also - seems I have a thing for squishy leather (I have the LV Coussin too ). Guess I love Flap bags  shown with LV Pochette Metis and Coach Cassie!
> View attachment 5348427
> View attachment 5348428
> View attachment 5348429
> View attachment 5348430
> View attachment 5348431
> View attachment 5348432
> View attachment 5348433


How are you still enjoying her?  I’m eyeing this one! .


----------



## MCBadian07

J9Fell4Tiffanys said:


> How are you still enjoying her?  I’m eyeing this one! .


I absolutely love it! It's so squishy  
I find it's a dressier bag though, not really everyday. So I'll use it if I'm going out for dinner, maybe shopping - but not to work.


----------

